# Solved: Start command help



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi
Now I've worked out start /min myfile.bat
starts myfile.bat minimized

But..

I'm using a CD autorun feature, giving the same result as:
Start - Run - start /min myfile.bat <ok> 
And that's when I recieve an error, "Windows cannot find Start..."

So...

Do I have to us another batch file to start my "myfile.bat" program (thus showing another batch file window !!! - although blank) ?
Or is there a way to actually allow Start - Run - start /min myfile.bat to work without going back to Dos windows ? ("cmd /min" "start /min myfile.bat" - would be ideal if it worked!)

Hope that all makes sense

Kim


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

Um, no response ?
Maybe that's why I couldn't work it out, no one can.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Ye have little faith. Try typing this in the Run window:
*cmd /c "start /min myfile.bat"*


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks ChuckE,

It works in the run command.
But sadly not in the autoplaymenu builder I've got.

I'm using cmd /c "start /min %cdrom%\myfile.bat" but it comes up start (error)
I've also tried directly to F drive but still no go within the menumaker program.

After about 30mins of trying different ways (cmd /k; cmd /c and quotes and no quotes; spaces) I've ended up downloading a small "run.lnk" shortcut (obviously a shortcut to run) and I'll try that, with the command (and a whole bunch of differences)

Note: within the autoplaybuilder I have a "Run" command line and a "Parameter" sub line, so I am splitting things up too (plus also Not using the "parameter" option)

Anyway as this is taking time (to run one command) I will keep you posted on progress!
But I am very gratefull for the cmd /c prefix option (I was very close in my original example)

Kim


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I thought you mentioned that this was the Run command you were trying to resolve. So I found that the example you gave did fail for me also, and that's when I found that my command did work.

But, now you've put another fly in the ointment, and I know nothing about this "autoplaymenu" (or is it "autoplaybuilder"?) if I get some time later, I'll research a bit more. 

Or, to speed things up a bit, you could include a link where I could find out more about it.

Tell me, what is the 'claim to fame' for this "autoplay...whatever"? Why do you want to use it, that existing batch or cmd files can not do for you?


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

OK ChuckE,

I've got it.

Using autoplaymenubuilder from linasoft.com

Program Line =

%SysDir%\cmd.exe

Parameter =

/c "start /min %cdrom%\mysubfolder\myfile.bat"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The problem I had was that cmd.exe required the full path (%windir%\system32\cmd.exe) But this autoplay program has got %sysdir% allocated to system32.

------------------------------------

With your help, I've nutted it out. I'll keep this line below for reference
*%windir%\system32\cmd.exe /c "start /min %cdrom%\mysubfolder\myfile.bat"*

Thanks Again.

Kim


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I would think that it is always better to use complete path names, instead of using system variables, whenever possible. A complete path name is solid, does not vary. Whereas a variable can vary (natch) and I would only use a variable if I knew that the system value might change from usage to usage.

Good that you resolved it. You might now use the thread tools to mark this thread "Solved."


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

_"...better to use complete path names, instead of using system variables"_

I agree on your own (or known) system not to use vairiables; but as this Autoplay menu is to be used on many systems (of unknown folder structure) I will include the variables.

Actually I've made dozens of batch files, my longest being a ghost script, with lots of DOS popups (I had to use these); color changing; questions; and commands. It took me around 3 months to perfect it !!! With Ghost menu (create and restore) plus all boot files (& cdrom & mouse support) plus the entire ghost script on ONE floppy.
Basically I was told it could not be done; but after locating the smallest of every file on earth, I finally got it down to 1.4Meg exactly, thus allowing me to create a bootable menu ghost image/restore disc with cdrom/mouse support. Sorry, just very proud !

Regards, Kim


----------

